# Pflueger reels



## jkbirocz (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been looking around for a new spinning reel and am confused at what I want. I want a very light spinning reel for bass to pair up with a super light rod. I have only ever had a few of pflueger's reels over the years, and it was when I was young. They were junky kids reels. Recently though, I have been looking at their high end spinning reels. I think I like the looks of them, and they are nice and light. The price is also decent too. I was just wondering if anyone uses and pflueger stuff and how it is. Here is a picture of the one I have been looking at. The Supreme XT model.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 31, 2008)

well i havent personally try many of there high end reels (i think ive used one but i have no clue of its name or model cuz it wasnt mine) but i have had some of there cheaper reels and i didnt like them(esp there baitcasters), I have a quantum that is similar in appearence and works great, and isnt too much. oh yea and its light.


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 31, 2008)

I currently own and use a pflueger president, and the trion model reels. My president model still works great after about 3 years of abuse. Before I was suprised with a new shimano reel, I was hinting around for that new supreme xt, but wasn't to cool with the color. Last week I got to play with a new supreme xt in a sports shop, and it's nice. That reel is def. on my list. For the price, and quality of that reel, its a good buy.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a president reel and a bait caster, I'm very happy with both.

Pflueger makes a great reel.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 1, 2008)

for the same price, you could get a great daiwa or coughshimanocough reel.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 1, 2008)

No coughcoughshitcoughcoughassholecoughcough. I was just asking if anyone had any experience with pflueger. I have your phone number Derek, so if I have a specific tackle question, I will be sure to call you. 

Heres a little comparison if you care to look.

Pflueger Supreme XT $129.99
Size, Line, gear, bearings, weight
9030, 160/6, 6.2:1, 10, 7.4 oz
9035, 200/8, 6.2:1, 10, 8.8 oz

The regular supreme has same specs, and is only $99.95

Daiwa Advantage $139.95
Size, Line, gear, bearings, weight
2000, 110/8, 4.7:1, 7, 9.2 oz
2500, 170/8, 4.7:1, 7, 10.2 oz

Team Daiwa Tierra $114.95
2000, 125/6, 4.7:1, 8, 8.7 oz
2500, 170/8, 4.7:1, 8, 9.6 oz

Shimano Saros $129.99
2500, 140/8, 6.0:1, 6, 9.9 oz

All prices are from Cabela's because I will probly get it there cause I often get giftcards from there. 

I would also probably get the 9030, making it easily the lightest reel in the comparison. I stayed around the 129.99 price tag. I would want to pair it with a short, light action carrot stik or a cumara. If you are worried about the color, I have also seen it in black on another site. Cough Cough


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 1, 2008)

sheesh. who got your panties in a bunch?

i just suggested staying with the ones you know due to the fact that when something happens to the reel, you can count on the customer service being there, unlike brands outside of the big four (us reel for ex.)

the only reels that ive heard from pflueger being quality above and beyond are their fly reels.
also, id be worried due the light weight of the pfleuger reel would be due to larger amounts of plastic in important places. also, what type of drag does it have. i think most of the better abus, daiwas and shimanos come with a carbon matrix drag stack rather than just oiled felt/metal/plastic drag stack.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not upset at all Im just messin around. I will most likely end up with a Saros, I just wanted to know others thoughts on Pfluegers. I just want a super light smallie setup, and I want it to be as lightweight as possible. I really do love my exceler though so I may go daiwa. It will ultimately depend on my money situation. I am just getting anxious for some topwater smallie action


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 2, 2008)

Have never used a Pfluger, but do have a BPS Qualifier reel that looks very, very close to the Pfluger in the pic. I've heard that Pfluger makes some of the BPS reels. I've had the Qualifier going on about 4 years now and no problems at all.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Apr 2, 2008)

Jake, if you are looking for something differetn, have you considered Okumas, I have a Stratus GT15 and a GT20. I picked up both of them for a great price a few years ago and I have no complaints. I use them for river smallies all the time. I also just got one of their higher end reels (about $90.00), a Salina SA-55 for the salt. Its freakin' sweet. Its probably the smoothest reel of that size I have ever tried. The Salina SA-30 is around the same size as you are looking for, but its a bit heavier (its really more of a downsized saltwater reel unless they change the components on the smaller ones). Its worth a look....https://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/surf/salina.html


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 2, 2008)

I like Okuma stuff, I have an Epixor baitrunner that I use for cats. I looked at their lineup for a size that I want and I couldnt find anything that was that light. They are nice reels though, especially for the money. 

I am going to have to handle all the reels that I like before I make any decisions. I have handled the Saros and it is very nice. I hate making decisions on takle purchases, there are so many good choices these days.


----------



## Leibs16 (Apr 2, 2008)

Turn to the left and cough.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Turn to the left and cough.



lmao

Good One!


----------



## pblinds (Apr 2, 2008)

I use a trion on my ultralight,
A President on my walleye rod,
A supreme on my trout rod,
I also own a Shimano Symentre
But i will take a pflueger any day over a shimano, they are so smooth


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2008)

pblinds said:


> I use a trion on my ultralight,
> A President on my walleye rod,
> A supreme on my trout rod,
> I also own a Shimano Symentre
> But i will take a pflueger any day over a shimano, they are so smooth



Hi pblinds!
Welcome and thanks for joining! It might be time to try one, I hear so many psotive things about them.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 4, 2008)

I checked out the Supreme XT yesterday at Cabela's and it feels really nice. Unless I have a huge change of heart, I think I will be buying one in the future.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 4, 2008)

Good decision Jake. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## asinz (Apr 4, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Pflueger, I've used a Trion spinning reel now for about 3 years and still works just like it was new and also had a Pflueger baitcaster for about 7 years I just sold that still worked great.


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 14, 2008)

Personally I think All spinning reels are made from the same company. If you look at Supreme XT and a dawia they look the same except for the spool..


----------

